# Capriccio today on Met in HD



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll be going (although I'm not sure if I'll stay until the end, I have some other errands due today, and oh boy, this is a looooong and often boring one-act opera - too bad because the last scene is the best one, but I'll see if I'll stay or not). This thread is for comments for those who are attending.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Posting from cell phone after the broadcast. Pretty good production, they made it less boring than others I've seen and Renee looked fabulous for the final scene with a more flattering gown (cleavage is important, the first blue gown was terrible!). The ballet and the Italian singers were funny. Singing was OK. More details later from a proper keyboard.

------

Edit

OK, back home. I was a little disappointed with Renée's singing at first, she seemed a little uninvolved and lacking volume. She did very well in the final scene, though. I actually think that Sarah Connolly did better than Renée (although the latter beats her by a mile in the looks department, it's amazing how Renée can look this good at her age!). Joseph Kaiser's Flamand was good, this young singer is one to watch. Russell Braun as Olivier was unremarkable, and a weaker actor as well. Morten Frank Larsen was good as The Count, and Peter Rose as La Roche was very good (I think Rose and Connolly did the best singing of the afternoon).

Conductor Andrew Davis seemed less energetic than in other operas I've heard with him. The staging was your usual Capriccio, somehow this opera does not attract Regie, it's always this very traditional looking mansion and lavish costumes.

Overall, very enjoyable, pleasant, but it's not one of my favorite R. Strauss operas, so, for what it is, good enough.


----------

